
Stop forcing your programmers to perform manual tasks - junhopark
https://junhopark.com/posts/2016/10/18/stop-forcing-your-programmers-to-perform-manual-tasks
======
Dinius
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/)

